# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Navigationsbaum des alten Forums

## Friedhelm

Hallo,

wenn ich versuche so an das alte Forum zu gelangen,

_Der Navigationsbaum enthält alle Themen der vergangenen zwei Jahre auf einer Seite. Seine Größe beträgt etwas über 2 MB. Von dort können Sie jeden einzelnen Beitrag aufrufen.

Hier gelangen Sie zum Navigationsbaum._

Dann erhalte ich mit OPERA die folgende Fehlermeldung!!!

Not Found
The requested URL /extern/ehemaligesforum/_inhalt.html was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.prostatakrebs-bps.de Port 80


mit dem MS Internet Explorer diese!!

 Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden. 
Die gewünschte Seite wurde möglicherweise entfernt oder umbenannt, oder sie ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. 

Was ist da falsch??

Gruss

Friedhelm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## PeterP

Bei mir erscheint diese Meldung ebenfalls
PeterP

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

Das alte Forum ist derzeit abgeschaltet wegen des Mailadressen-Problems, auf das HerriS mich aufmerksam machte. Bitte noch etwas Geduld ...

vg 
Holger

----------

